
Introducing Shopify Email - laminarflow
https://news.shopify.com/introducing-shopify-email
======
pirsquare
Seems like an extension app rather than a built-in product which I think made
alot sense since existing pure-play vendors like Klaviyo have a far superior
product. Also, it gives merchants the options to evaluate email marketing tool
on a more-even ground since releasing as an app means that it will be reviewed
just like others.

~~~
laminarflow
Agree, although I think there's also something to be said about ease-of-use
and ease-of-implementation, especially for many smaller merchants who might
not be using anything at all due to the adoption barrier. Imagine being able
to natively pull in all of your existing digital assets, never having to worry
about links not working or the wrong picture displaying, or configuring a
third party program to send email from your company domain. It also opens up a
potential for full-cycle tracking, from delivery rates to click-through rates
to checkout time to items sold...

------
laminarflow
Does anyone know whether they have built their own mail server or are running
this on top of a SendGrid/SES or similar?

